
Making sense of messy bank data - zachperret
https://blog.plaid.com/making-sense-of-messy-data/
======
marco_exports
Amazing to think it takes an "outsider" like Plaid.com to push banks to
improve their services. They have been sleeping behind the wheel for years,
with antiquated payment systems. The more users can find use for "classified"
data, the more banks will improve quality of text about each transaction.

------
marco_exports
Clean and consistent data for APIs is the future !

